# Beginner with 40 gallon tank wants ideas



## BraveLittleTailor (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all. New to the forum and the hobby. I have a 40 gallon tank that I have been running for about a month. It currently is houseing 6 zebra danios and 3 siamese algae eaters.
I would like some ideas on fish to add and how many.
I was thinking of something like this in addition to the 6 ZDanios and 3 SAE.

6 schooling fish I am not sure what. Maybe Platys? or Tetras?
2 Dwarf Gouramis
1 Angel Fish
2 Clown Loaches

would this be overcrowded? I am more than receptive to other ideas. Really like the idea of adding another school of about 6 fish and I also like the Clown Loaches. Would the Angel fish eat the Danios or Tetras if I got Tetras instead of Platys. Anynody else with a 40 gallon tank and what combos of fish are in it. Not really interested right now in adding anything that would be over 6 inches 8 tops. thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

May I ask if your tank has cycled? What are your water parameters? I'm wary about adding fish in a tank that is up and running for only a month or less.

Platies are not considered schooling fish however if you want them, consider buying a trio and be sure to observe the recommended sex ratio of one male to 2-3 females. Males are often too enthusiastic to court the females and this is stressful to the females. They are very prolific which is a downside if you don't have spare tanks but your other fish should control the population.

What tetras do you prefer? Unless your angelfish is an adult, avoid tetras that are small and slim-bodied particularly cardinals and neons. Stick with deep-bodied tetras as much as possible but avoid black skirts, serpaes and red-eyes at all costs. These three are notorious for fin-nipping habits and your angel will certainly not like it. Your 40 should fit in 20-30 tetras that reach 4-5 cm in size.

Clown loaches are far too big for the 40 gallons and at 12 inches or more in size, you will need to upgrade the tank in the near future. Do not get them if you are not sure you can get a larger tank. All loaches are sociable and should not be kept at less than 3 in number. If you like loaches, stick with _Botia striata_ or kuhli loaches. Both will be fine in your tank but be sure to keep at least 5 of either of the two.

Good luck.


----------



## BraveLittleTailor (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi . Thanks for the quick reply. I cycled the tank (and waited ) then added three Danios then another 3 the following week. Last week I added the 3 SAE. So far so good. Water parameters are all good and the fish seem happy, the Danios are very active! 
I am not so sure if thr Platys are high super high on my list but with the zebras and the SAEs would like to add a little more color for the next set of schooling fish so am looking for good ideas.
On the Clown Loaches I have read that they can get to 12 inches but are more common to only get to 6 in aquariums. Is that correct. The ones I see in the local store (a local specialty shop) are smaller.
Tetras I liked the Cardinal Tetras (though I understand they may be a little less hardy?) Also liked the redeye tetras (I think they were called)
The AngelFish (if I got one) would likely be a smaller one and not full grown.

Am I close overall on fish to tank size (other than your note about the loaches) or would I be overcrowding? Also I should note that my tank I think is taller than most 40 gallon tanks. It is 30x12 LxW and 24 high. Thanks again


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

BraveLittleTailor said:


> On the Clown Loaches I have read that they can get to 12 inches but are more common to only get to 6 in aquariums. Is that correct. The ones I see in the local store (a local specialty shop) are smaller.


The information is correct on the size but to say that they'll stay smaller is totally wrong. Several clown loaches have actually been stunted owing to their notorious slow growth rate and not many people know that. Had they not been popular, had they not look quite too gregarious because of their coloration, these ones wouldn't have one of the highest number of stunted growths. Not many people knew there are far more suitable loaches for smaller tanks than just clowns. The _Botia striata_ stay to 4-5 inches and should be alright in your tank.


> Tetras I liked the Cardinal Tetras (though I understand they may be a little less hardy?)


Depending on your luck, several cardinals are wild-caught and these are harder to acclimate in your tank than the captive-bred ones. I don't have issues however with keeping cardinals.


> Also liked the redeye tetras (I think they were called)


Yes, but like I said, they may nip. _Moenkhausia sanctaefilomenae_ is the scientific name.


> The AngelFish (if I got one) would likely be a smaller one and not full grown.


I think you'll be alright with that. You can keep neons or cardinals with it at a small size and it grows, it will become too used to its tankmates that the chances of it preying down on its small tankmates won't be high enough.


> Am I close overall on fish to tank size (other than your note about the loaches) or would I be overcrowding?


I think you are well-stocked at that. If you include the clowns, that would be overcrowding or cramping for space on the part of the bottom dwellers.


----------



## BraveLittleTailor (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks again. At anyrate the Loaches will be the last to go in if I decide to go that direction. I think I am leaning towards some kind of tetra next then down the road either dwarf gourami or angel fish next but then probably still getting ahead of myself a little bit.
Also one other question if I may. My tank is an eclipse tank that came with the filter and biowheel attached to the hood. It has 36 watt lighting. If I wanted to increase the lighting how much trouble would that be? I dont think I want to retro-fit the current lighting. If I got an all glass top what would my options be? Any ideas on best way to procede here also would be much appreciated. Again, new to this so open to all suggestions. thanks


----------

